# anyone in the hagerstown/martinsbrg area that welds aluminum



## JoshKeller (Jun 15, 2014)

anyone in the area that can weld aluminum? the end of one of my aluminum chines (a hard chine welded over the regular chine) popped loose and needs to be tacked back up. I will pay you for your time. Thanks!


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 16, 2014)

Yeah, I can do it. I'm off today and tomorrow.

Was going to hit the river this evening but it's still up and muddy.


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 16, 2014)

Jamie does good work!!!


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 18, 2014)

got it fixed. thanks jamie


----------



## BigTerp (Jun 19, 2014)

Need to get my imploded foot over to Jamie and let him work his magic.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Jun 19, 2014)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356302#p356302 said:


> JoshKeller » Yesterday, 21:43[/url]"]got it fixed. thanks jamie



No problem but for some odd reason my neck was sore yesterday.


----------



## JoshKeller (Jun 19, 2014)

[url=https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356379#p356379 said:


> Ranchero50 » 24 minutes ago[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=356302#p356302 said:
> ...




is that a short joke?! hahahaha that brace couldnt have possibly been put in a worse place! :mrgreen: :lol:


----------

